# The above person's sig says...



## Ace (Mar 23, 2010)

Inspired by DeltaBurnt's avatar forum-game.

Basically you just look at the above person's sig and say what it's saying. So if DeltaBurnt's post was above me, what I'd say about his sig is "Don't slap me!".

Try and make it as funny as possible, and please don't post unless you have a sig >.


----------



## prowler (Mar 23, 2010)

"Hello. My owner didn't resize me properly"


----------



## JackDeeEss (Mar 23, 2010)

Gimme A hug! Oh. your on the floor.


----------



## prowler (Mar 23, 2010)

imma firin mah lazer


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello mister I'm to lazy to use colors.


----------



## JackDeeEss (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello Mr I use colours but i don't spell it right.


----------



## prowler (Mar 23, 2010)

JackDeeEss said:
			
		

> Hello Mr I use colours but i don't spell it right.QUOTE(JackDeeEss @ Mar 23 2010, 07:14 PM) Gimme A hug! Oh. *your* on the floor.



Ironic.


----------



## Ace (Mar 23, 2010)

I look like a character out of the Phoenix Wright series. OBJECTION!


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 23, 2010)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> I look like a character out of the Phoenix Wright series. OBJECTION!



No he doesn't  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"I'm a artsy fartsy sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## geoflcl (Mar 23, 2010)

"Hey, I'm a character from some weird anime or Japanese RPG or something that seems just like all the others at first glance".

Heh, just hecking. Don't know much about Japanesiness, so that's about all I can contribute.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 23, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> "Hey, I'm a character from some weird anime or Japanese RPG or something that seems just like all the others at first glance".
> 
> Heh, just hecking. Don't know much about Japanesiness, so that's about all I can contribute.



It's from D. Gray Man, an awesome (but under appreciated) anime series.

"I'm frustrated at this awesome game. GRRRRRRRR. GAAAAGH. AAAGH"


----------



## updowners (Mar 23, 2010)

"MY HAND IS BIGGGGGGGGGGGG"


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 23, 2010)

"Classic 2D death by jumping off a cliff"

Hah. I ruined the game. You'll have to tell what it 'actually says'!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 23, 2010)

NERD RAEG!

I was going to say what it said anyway.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 23, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> NERD RAEG!
> 
> I was going to say what it said anyway.



Off Topic: Anyone else think they totally stole 3DS from the iPhone 3GS? (which is still a stupid name)

On Topic: "Galaxy Gamers, the Super Mario Universe fan boy club...I mean Galaxy. O SHIT! Game announcement!"


----------



## fgghjjkll (Mar 24, 2010)

My hand is sticking out of your fucking monitor!


----------



## BoxShot (Mar 24, 2010)

Pew ... pew ... pew!


----------



## boof222 (Mar 24, 2010)

that is his sig as of now


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 24, 2010)

I AM A INCORRECTLY SIZED ACDC LOGO!!!


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 24, 2010)

JackDeeEss said:
			
		

> Hello Mr I use colours but i don't spell it right.








 In America it's color, in Britain it's colour. And because allmost every piece of English shit I read is from America 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ontopic: "I'm to lazy to add a decent sig..."


----------



## prowler (Mar 24, 2010)

"Look at me, I can fight"


----------



## Raika (Mar 24, 2010)

FALCONNNN... PAAAAAAAWWWWNCH!!


----------



## Domination (Mar 24, 2010)

"I'm a trap!"


----------



## updowners (Mar 24, 2010)

I DOMINAAAAAAAAAAAAATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raika (Mar 24, 2010)

FREEDOM!!!


----------



## BlackDave (Mar 24, 2010)

"AM I undressing??"


----------



## bnwchbammer (Mar 24, 2010)

I have bad shooping skills and have a pretty good download speed!


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 25, 2010)

"Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw"


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Mar 25, 2010)

My finger got cut off.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Mar 25, 2010)

I am a goth with MAGICK!!


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 25, 2010)

"I used to listen to Ricky Martin's boy band before everyone else to ensure that it was gay enough"


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 25, 2010)

"I wave to people on a weekly basis"


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 25, 2010)

Uhhh

"Dead Peasant Insurance"?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 25, 2010)

"Look at how long my arm is, it got caught in a bus door!"

(and look up Dead Peasant Insurance, it's a real thing!)


----------



## haflore (Mar 25, 2010)

"I'm longing for Dead Pheasant Insurance"


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 25, 2010)

"1 2 3 4 ... 6?"


----------



## naglaro00 (Mar 25, 2010)

"Don't you dare steal my potatoes"


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 25, 2010)

"I've met loads of R4 owners and they're whiney little shites" heh


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 25, 2010)

"Blah blah ... Political shit ... blah blah"
I'm not saying it's false what you mention


----------



## Domination (Mar 25, 2010)

"I'm imagining that I'm giving an erotic and unique fellatio"


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 25, 2010)

"I think I'm dominating GBATemp, but I'm actually brainwashed by Hadrian"


----------



## Law (Mar 25, 2010)

"I'M AN ANIME"


----------



## Sumea (Mar 25, 2010)

"Viral marketan upcoming MGS game: The loli walker"


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Mar 25, 2010)

"Im tha heeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrooooooooo."


----------



## prowler (Mar 25, 2010)

"I'm going down the drain with Nippon, I am"


----------



## updowners (Mar 25, 2010)

"2 Hit Combo!"


----------



## fgghjjkll (Mar 26, 2010)

Just going for a quick swim....!


----------



## redact (Mar 26, 2010)

"aren't these sweatpants so tight and alluring?"


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 26, 2010)

I have strange taste in games


----------



## redact (Mar 26, 2010)

i hate the lake house as much as humanly possible


also, those four games rock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(two are both the same game though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Searinox (Mar 26, 2010)

Look at my games, my games is amazing~


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 26, 2010)

Bwaah I'm a child from a Sandsrew and a charisard


----------



## Law (Mar 26, 2010)

"I'm an anime!"


----------



## Ace (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm removed

T_T


----------



## haflore (Mar 26, 2010)

"Even I don't know what I am."


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 26, 2010)

That they can't do maths very well!


----------



## mucus (Mar 26, 2010)

" i need to get laid.... bad"


----------



## JackDeeEss (Mar 26, 2010)

I have no sig, screwing the game up.


----------



## mucus (Mar 26, 2010)

i like to play halo!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 26, 2010)

Blankness!


----------



## mucus (Mar 26, 2010)

free ad for another site!


----------



## haflore (Mar 26, 2010)

I've never been to the avi request thread for a sig


----------



## mucus (Mar 26, 2010)

-i make my own sigs, but mine was one of the sigs that was hacked... so now i'm not allowed to have one

your sig says
"dood, i just crapped myself!"


----------



## Law (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## prowler (Mar 26, 2010)

dammit.
& I can't think of anything for Law's sig


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 27, 2010)

Those guys must be in a LOT of pain


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 27, 2010)

What do you call a 360 with a red ring of death? YOURS!


----------



## mucus (Mar 27, 2010)

"damn you"


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Mar 27, 2010)

"*crickle noise*"


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 27, 2010)

"Shirts are for mages, I'm a thief. Check out my awesome bent in stomach. Oh yaaaah!"


----------



## dice (Mar 27, 2010)

10 inches and it's real.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 27, 2010)

"I play with dice".

The signature is there. You have to squint your eyes while thinking about 4chan.


----------



## haflore (Mar 27, 2010)

"I'm carefully avoiding copyright infringement."


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 28, 2010)

I HAS A PRINNY FETISH!


----------



## zerods (Apr 6, 2010)

what do you call a 360 with a.... I can't be stuffed.


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 6, 2010)

OUT OF PLACE


----------



## Vidboy10 (Apr 6, 2010)

I only use text.


----------



## Raika (Apr 6, 2010)

ARGH MY CHEEK


----------



## prowler (Apr 6, 2010)

HEY LOOK EVERYONE. MY POKEMAN TEAM!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Apr 6, 2010)

Poetic.


----------



## GundamXXX (Apr 7, 2010)

AAAARGH!!! I EAT BRAINS (Zombie)


----------



## prowler (Apr 7, 2010)

w00t

Readin Stephen King - The Dark Tower series

Best.. Books.. Ever..


----------



## Searinox (Apr 7, 2010)

Warning! World failure in T minus one minute. Proceed to the nearest lovebooth!


----------



## Raika (Apr 7, 2010)

GARRRGHH ME FAPPING TO SUICUNE WITH TITS


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Apr 7, 2010)

"It's fun being a shota"


----------



## Raika (Apr 7, 2010)

You see my arm? IT LOOKS LIKE IT'S POPPING OUT OF THE SCREEN!!!


----------



## Ace (Apr 7, 2010)

Raika, Kaika,
Shalalalalaika!
Raika, Kaika,
Shalalalalaika!
Raika, Kaika,
Shalalalalaika!


----------



## The Ey Man (Apr 8, 2010)

"We makes long weird music"- TMV


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 8, 2010)

I LOL'd


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 8, 2010)

Lazy I am


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 8, 2010)

This flea collar is really starting to chafe.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 8, 2010)

Just in case I forget my name I keep it in my signature


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 8, 2010)

This pink thing I'm holding on to. What! You think that's my tail?


----------



## Sumea (Apr 8, 2010)

"mantis4T"


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 8, 2010)

"You became friends with Yasuke."

"> Yasuke will now _die for you._"


----------



## haflore (Apr 8, 2010)

"Website that needs more traffic."
Seriously, go sign up.


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 9, 2010)

Whatch my niple


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm getting sick of these stupid aliens and their stupid butt probes!


----------



## redact (Apr 9, 2010)

i use bad quality images


----------



## prowler (Apr 9, 2010)

i use no bad quality images


----------



## Jamstruth (Apr 9, 2010)

I haven't changed my Sig yet...gimme a few minutes


----------



## Domination (Apr 9, 2010)

I has cool face!


----------



## iPikachu (Apr 9, 2010)

i use no pictures


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 9, 2010)

_________I love a____________I love as
______I love ascii a_______I love ascii art
____I love ascii artI l___I love ascii artI l
___I love ascii artI love ascii art_______I lo
__I love ascii artI love ascii art_________I lo
_I love ascii artI love ascii artI lo_______I lo
_I love ascii artI love ascii artI love a______I
I love ascii artI love ascii artI love ascii__I l
I love ascii artI love ascii artI love ascii ar_I
I love ascii artI love ascii artI love ascii artI
I love ascii artI love ascii artI love ascii artI
_I love ascii artI love ascii artI love ascii ar
__I love ascii artI love ascii artI love ascii 
____I love ascii artI love ascii artI love asc
______I love ascii artI love ascii artI lov
_________I love ascii artI love ascii ar
____________I love ascii artI love as
______________I love ascii artI lo
_________________I love ascii 
___________________I love as
_____________________I love
______________________I lo
_______________________I


----------



## Sumea (Apr 9, 2010)

"True men have their metal arm break up!"


----------



## Ace (Apr 9, 2010)

Remember, Yosuke, it's down the street, not across the road


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 9, 2010)

"So...what was that you were saying...?"


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm such a bitch that I'm linking to another forum while posting on this forum


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 9, 2010)

Is that the hose pipe?


----------



## Ace (Apr 10, 2010)

I look awesomer when you get close to me.


----------



## Domination (Apr 10, 2010)

"The best gay bar commercial since... Since Twilight!"


----------



## Sumea (Apr 10, 2010)

"Complete random things included, I liek music"


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 10, 2010)

"?_?"


----------



## haflore (Apr 10, 2010)

"I'm an intellectual with very little time on my hands, so get to the point already!"


----------



## iPikachu (Apr 11, 2010)

acting cool before getting the shit beaten out of by a overlord


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2010)

"I'm a toff!"


----------



## Domination (Apr 11, 2010)

"Written while I was on crack!"


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2010)

"I listen to hippy music"


----------



## haflore (Apr 11, 2010)

"I have many violent tendencies, this is not one of them."


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2010)

"Suicide bomber Penguin"


----------



## prowler (Apr 11, 2010)

Sometimes I wish I was Jobe from The Lawnmower Man, so I could reach through the monitor and slap people.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Apr 11, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Sometimes I wish I was Jobe from The Lawnmower Man, so I could reach through the monitor and slap people.


"I need to stop changing my avatar and signature ?_?"


----------



## Ace (Apr 11, 2010)

I weigh like maybe 43 kgs and am like 1.87 tall, even though I'm super athletic and 22 yrs old or summin... Whaddaya mean, anorexic?!


----------



## Sumea (Apr 11, 2010)

"We are many, we are one, we are a legion and OH SHI-!"


----------



## prowler (Apr 24, 2010)

"SON, I AM FUCKING DISAPPOINT"

_(Thread needs a bump)_


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 24, 2010)

"You wish you were me... No realy"


----------



## Domination (Apr 24, 2010)

"My hand hurts... But I'm trying to act cool.... Hey wait, I have a hand?"


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm NOT listening to Pink Floyd
(I still not forgive you for not getting addicted to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Ace (Apr 25, 2010)

MUST. NOT. FAP!


----------



## Domination (Apr 25, 2010)

"I thinking... Would having tons of members, and them all looking in different direction makes this band photo cool?"


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 25, 2010)

Just keeping my name in check.
Also just in case I forget what bands I am listening to, I have my list!


----------



## prowler (Apr 25, 2010)

i wish i was a trap


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 25, 2010)

Sexy cloud doesn't care about gender ;3


----------



## Domination (Apr 25, 2010)

Pink Cat Boy is looking at you! Submit to my totally pinkish iron gaze!


----------



## Dter ic (Apr 25, 2010)

DOMINATION: dominating the world ~~~~


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 25, 2010)

Yoshi!


----------



## Ace (Apr 26, 2010)

Soy el Gato Muy Maricon Rosado, pendejos!
(TRANSLATION: I am the Very Gay Pink Cat, Motha'f***as!)


----------



## prowler (Apr 26, 2010)

'sup


----------



## Sumea (Apr 26, 2010)

SOME CLOUD!!


----------



## mameks (Apr 26, 2010)

i see your soul...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 26, 2010)

"I have no siggie!"


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 26, 2010)

Just making sure I remember my screen name, good thing it's on my pillow


----------



## Domination (Apr 27, 2010)

"Part of my impossible fantasies"


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 27, 2010)

_*Now listening to:
The Rolling Stones | AC/DC | R.E.M. | Oasis | Led Zeppelin | Johnny Cash | Bob Seger | Tenacious D*_


----------



## prowler (Apr 27, 2010)

what the fuck is this shit


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Apr 27, 2010)

Sexy clouds and what not...yaaaah...


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 27, 2010)

Get over here!


----------



## Ace (Apr 27, 2010)

*Off Topic: NO! What happened to your old sig?*
OT: If this continues, I will get multiple spouse wounds... f***.......


----------



## Dter ic (Apr 28, 2010)

sooo whats it like down there....


----------



## prowler (Apr 28, 2010)

Yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooshi


----------



## Tekkin88 (Apr 28, 2010)

Seeeeeeeexeeeeh! Cloud.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 28, 2010)

Blizzard!


----------



## Quanno (Apr 28, 2010)

oh come here, gimme a hug


----------



## Tekkin88 (Apr 28, 2010)

Come near me and I shoot your face off...


----------



## playallday (Apr 28, 2010)

Sharp swords everywhere!


----------



## Westside (Apr 28, 2010)

But I don't like Sephi...


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2010)

Tell me princess now when did you last let your heart decide?


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Apr 29, 2010)

"This is the last time I agree to raise the stakes in a damn poker game!"


----------



## haflore (Apr 29, 2010)

"Bionic Commando ain't got nothing on this!!"


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah, I'm just that awesome


----------



## fedgerama (Apr 29, 2010)

Do you want the candy in my van or not?


----------



## Domination (Apr 29, 2010)

"Bad joke"


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2010)

Good thing my name is right there in my signature


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 29, 2010)

I like my cats gay


----------



## JackDeeEss (Apr 29, 2010)

Why didn't my creator draw the rest of my face?


----------



## prowler (Apr 29, 2010)

I have gone to die with activision, brb.


----------



## Domination (Apr 30, 2010)

"My not so cool game card-ish thing with a cute picture"


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Apr 30, 2010)

"I listening to music which will dominate everything."


----------



## Sumea (Apr 30, 2010)

Two side guys:
"That sure is one ugly thing..."
One in middle:
"Moon sure is beautiful tonight..."


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Apr 30, 2010)

Soon to get mouth cancer....


----------



## Maplemage (Apr 30, 2010)

He cant afford a sig.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 30, 2010)

YOU!!!


----------



## Raika (Apr 30, 2010)

Nyan~


----------



## prowler (Apr 30, 2010)

O:


----------



## Raika (Apr 30, 2010)

:D


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 30, 2010)

OMG!


----------



## Maplemage (Apr 30, 2010)

Guy on left is like -_- girl on right is like (_o hair blocking eyes.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Apr 30, 2010)

"OBJECTION!"


----------



## gameboy13 (Apr 30, 2010)

OMG, you will never beat our badness. LOLOLOLOL.


----------



## haflore (Apr 30, 2010)

"Everything except R4 wins."


----------



## Maplemage (Apr 30, 2010)

A cross dresser holding a gun thats firing its lazer.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 30, 2010)

Pointing to get my point across


----------



## Maplemage (May 1, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy. That's with a girl.


----------



## The Catboy (May 1, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy. That's with a girl.


Correction, it's a dog boy and a cat boy
On topic: Objection!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 1, 2010)

Too many of one and not enough of the other.


----------



## Maplemage (May 1, 2010)

Somebody likes GalaxyGamers.net


----------



## Domination (May 1, 2010)

"I am a lame character from a crappy visual novel "game" and I'm pointing at you"


----------



## Kwartel (May 1, 2010)

"I'm listning to 7 bands at the same time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 1, 2010)

"My arm isn't as long as DeltaBurnt's D:"


----------



## damysteryman (May 1, 2010)

If, for any reason you wish to contact ProtoKun7, he'll be available at GalaxyGamers.net.


----------



## prowler (May 1, 2010)

Join the DARK side of the Wii!

Install DARKCORP today:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=218371

And speak to me on irc (if I'm available) at #darkcorp on irc.gbatemp.net:
#darkcorp IRC channel
If I'm currently online here in gbatemp forums, there's a good chance I'm also currently online at #darkcorp.

Any post made by this account prior to 2010-04-01 was made by it's previous owner, da_letter_a.


----------



## damysteryman (May 1, 2010)

Prowler485 likes Cave Story, GBATemp Steam, and Raika... REALLY likes Raika...


----------



## Domination (May 1, 2010)

"Load of bulltext, with emphasis on the word 'dark'"


----------



## Ace (May 2, 2010)

Time to add The Strokes to this list!


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

let it rock


----------



## Domination (May 2, 2010)

This is a public display of homosexuality!


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

My signature never changes so I can remember everything perfectly


----------



## Ace (May 2, 2010)

boy meets girl story.... more like dog meets cat story! WOOF!


Spoiler


----------



## Mantis41 (May 2, 2010)

America........ Fuck Yea!.....


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

dont eat me


----------



## prowler (May 2, 2010)

I did this on Microsoft Word.


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

shitty sig

*i did my sig on serif actually*


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 2, 2010)

I am an ego-maniac.


----------



## Ace (May 2, 2010)

I also wish I could slap people over TCP/IP


----------



## Mantis41 (May 2, 2010)

Ummm....  Has anyone seen Theodore?


----------



## Domination (May 3, 2010)

I like to type my name in very bad font. But I always knew Arial Black is the way to go!


----------



## sonicsmash2 (May 4, 2010)

i cant afford a sig, cause the internet aint free and i have to pay for all the surfing.


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2010)

I am far too lazy to make a signature


----------



## Sumea (May 4, 2010)

I am PAINIS CUPCAKE - I'm going to eat you!


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 4, 2010)

Is there something on my chin?


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2010)




----------



## Ace (May 4, 2010)

I'm the bear calvary... roar.......


----------



## gameboy13 (May 4, 2010)

I wasn't in a very good position in which to take a picture.


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2010)

_ACEKARD WIN!!!FIREFOX WIN!!!PIE WIN!!!DEATH NOTE WIN!!!PIRACY WIN!!!PORKCHOP WIN!!!NINTENDO WIN!!!R4 FAIL.FREE MONEY WIN!!!GBATEMP WIN!!!PIE WIN!!!LLAMAS WIN!!!GOOGLE WIN!!!3DS WIN!!!GBATEMP WIN!!!WIKIPEDIA WIN!!!HOMEBREW WIN!!!MONKEYS WIN!!!HACKING WIN!!!_


----------



## Mantis41 (May 5, 2010)

For the first time I look kind of cool.


----------



## The Catboy (May 5, 2010)

Still got to remember that name of mine


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 5, 2010)

There is an angry bear behind you and I'm just going to watch.


----------



## Domination (May 5, 2010)

"K"


----------



## prowler (May 5, 2010)

DOMINATION


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 5, 2010)

Prowler485


----------



## Maplemage (May 6, 2010)

ProtoKun7
GalaxyGamers.net


----------



## The Pi (May 6, 2010)

go to the...Maplestory English Translation Thread

*try to comment on my sig hahahahhahaahahahahhaha*


----------



## Maplemage (May 6, 2010)

Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh....... I KNOW! ILL WRITE IN WHITE TO SHOW EVERYONE WHAT I LIKE!

(and thats how dumb is The Pi THE END)


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 6, 2010)

Objection! Your statement makes no sense and only applies to the general rules stated in the handbook of alternative universe guidelines, thus the fact that you are both an alien and have six toes does not pertain to my two kangaroo hairs that stand up in likeness of Cloud Strife's hair, even whilst in the shower, and it is because of this fact, I hereby defame you for needlessly paying attention to the faceless/nameless insignificant others of the court in hopes that upon inspection, various others will be able to quickly and quietly divulge into your reputation without your knowledge and base their actions whilst in your presence in the correct and stately fashion, abiding by the rulings of THIS universe, regardless of how the all power being, Suzumiya Haruhi, and her cohorts determine the laws of nature and the workings of the world in the various other dimensions as they see fit....and as an afterthought, go to the Maplestory English Translation.
(I'm almost 99.9% sure that that is what your siggy is talking about...he certainly moves his mouth at least this much)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

"K".

That's a great contrast to the last one.


----------



## Domination (May 6, 2010)

"Red, Blue and Black font, no white... I'm one color short of showing that I'm a wack American patriot!"


----------



## The Catboy (May 6, 2010)

I am listening to some new songs!


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2010)

There is an angry bear knocking around, dont annoy it.


----------



## Domination (May 6, 2010)

PROUD TO BE A PART OF ANOTHER COUNTRY IN EUROPE!


----------



## prowler (May 6, 2010)

I SUPPORT THE LIBERAL DEMOCRATS!


----------



## Dter ic (May 6, 2010)

http://bit.ly/cbdwWf
mm


WHAT? i donno what to put here,


----------



## Maplemage (May 6, 2010)

Trauma Center

"Bowser yoshi is having problem cr***ing"

"Ill check it out"


----------



## YayMii (May 10, 2010)

"HOLD IT!" Look, I'm vaguely pointing at a spinning Edgeworth!


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2010)

1337!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue-K (May 10, 2010)

Look I'm sparkling. Like Edward in Twilight!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 10, 2010)

....no comment.


----------



## Destructobot (May 10, 2010)

I cut myself when I'm sad...


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2010)

I do cocaine


----------



## Maplemage (May 10, 2010)

Loves these kind of people -------->


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 10, 2010)

I like pointing at things with my finger!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 10, 2010)

@tails: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"I'm looking at an hologram of myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## Maplemage (May 10, 2010)

@ProtoKun7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Has a website... (thats the best I could do! im losing ideas for your sig)


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

"I wish I could point my middle finger in court instead!"


----------



## Destructobot (May 11, 2010)

"I totally blow."


"Into my harmonica."


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 11, 2010)

The landscape of other minds are like my signature...blank, blank, blank.


----------



## Maplemage (May 11, 2010)

K


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 11, 2010)

My pockets are only there for looks.


----------



## sonicsmash2 (May 11, 2010)

Obviously is bored...considering her avi is yawning and her sig is just plain boring? say no more? k


----------



## prowler (May 11, 2010)




----------



## playallday (May 11, 2010)

"I hate Devil May Cry 3."


----------



## ehayes427 (May 11, 2010)

come to the arctic for vacation!


----------



## mameks (May 11, 2010)

*ITS OVER 9000!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ehayes427 (May 11, 2010)

mind over life over soul


----------



## Maplemage (May 11, 2010)




----------



## YayMii (May 14, 2010)

Your hairstyle's better than mine.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2010)

Yay me, I am elite!


----------



## distorted.freque (May 14, 2010)

"This picture brings out the white in stark contrast with the black."


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2010)

I am not sure what yours says, so I will make this up


----------



## Maplemage (May 14, 2010)

Your sig is saying


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 14, 2010)

Signature removed by staff, check your PM box for details.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2010)

I'm a player from the Jurassic Age, k!


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2010)

"And Marx spoke of the fact that socialism will be the kingdom of freedom, where man realizes himself in a way that humankind has never seen before. This was an inspiring body of literature to read." - Albert Maltz


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 14, 2010)

I test out Maplestory DS's English Translation in naughty ways.


----------



## prowler (May 15, 2010)




----------



## Domination (May 15, 2010)

"Hi, I'm a homosexuality ad"


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 15, 2010)

Listening to: Black Sabbath | Dawn of the Hero | Megadeth | Metallica | Diamond Head | Rage Against the Machine | Red Hot Chili Peppers | Faith No More | Beastie Boys


----------



## prowler (May 15, 2010)

emo





			
				Domination said:
			
		

> "Hi, I'm a homosexuality ad"







It's Angel Beats.


----------



## YayMii (May 15, 2010)

"Blue haired guy is surprised because brown haired guy managed top whisper to him without moving his mouth"


----------



## Domination (May 16, 2010)

"I like to commemorate when my post count becomes the number of some lame meme, by using the print screen button"



			
				Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for reinforcing my point!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 16, 2010)

^ I have a half decent taste in music.


----------



## The Catboy (May 16, 2010)

I love putting random quotes as my signatures


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 16, 2010)

I am a clone of the avatar.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 16, 2010)

I love K-ON!
(or was that it?)
v        Sorry they look similar heh


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 16, 2010)

I divided by zero.
(lol its no where near K-On! Its the epitome of genderswaps Kyonko who is the alternate of Kyon from The Melancholy of Suzumiya Haruhi)


----------



## PettingZoo (May 16, 2010)

weeaboo


----------



## YayMii (May 16, 2010)

I like numbers


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 16, 2010)

ZOMG I GOT 1337 POSTS!
LOL


----------



## prowler (May 16, 2010)

I need help urgently.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 16, 2010)

WHAT?! WHAT DO YOU MEAN YOU ARE A BOY?!


----------



## naglaro00 (May 16, 2010)

wat!?!?


----------



## YayMii (May 16, 2010)

"r4 team dieded"


----------



## gameboy13 (May 16, 2010)

Was 1337.


----------



## prowler (May 16, 2010)

Gay-meboy and proud


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 16, 2010)

"Dude, wtf is up with that hand of yours?"


----------



## Berthenk (May 16, 2010)

The person's over-sexual.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 16, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Gay-meboy and proud


You don't know how many times I've heard that.

Anyhoo... ^"I want to make you dizzy."


----------



## ehayes427 (May 16, 2010)

thinks r4 is a fail.


----------



## Berthenk (May 16, 2010)

I love DBZ.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 16, 2010)

Thinks it's over 9,000!!!!!!

EDIT: Thinks I'm late...


----------



## ehayes427 (May 16, 2010)

likes typing in big blue letters.


----------



## Ace (May 16, 2010)

XGAMEBOYX AND PROUD






EDIT:


----------



## ehayes427 (May 16, 2010)

^music.


----------



## Ace (May 16, 2010)

The Mars Volta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



OT: =9001?


----------



## The Ey Man (May 16, 2010)

IT'S OVER 9000, NOT UNDER.
EDIT=  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ninja'd.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 16, 2010)

^laughs, but then says no.


----------



## Gore (May 16, 2010)

The above person's signature says "IT'S OVER 9000!!!!!!!!!".


----------



## Jamstruth (May 16, 2010)

He's a welshman.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 16, 2010)

I have a gun in sword!
oR... I have a sword in my gun!!!
Wait what is it!?
WTF


----------



## Ace (May 16, 2010)

Infinte Zero= Dividing by Zero= unpossible


----------



## Juanmatron (May 16, 2010)

You put that in your signature, no the staff.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 17, 2010)

I'm some plastic thingy yelling, "SE   GA™"


----------



## The Catboy (May 17, 2010)

ACEKARD WIN!!!FIREFOX WIN!!!PIE WIN!!!DEATH NOTE WIN!!!PIRACY WIN!!!PORKCHOP WIN!!!NINTENDO WIN!!!R4 FAIL.FREE MONEY WIN!!!GBATEMP WIN!!!PIE WIN!!!LLAMAS WIN!!!GOOGLE WIN!!!3DS WIN!!!GBATEMP WIN!!!WIKIPEDIA WIN!!!HOMEBREW WIN!!!MONKEYS WIN!!!HACKING WIN!!!GARRY'S MOD WIN!!!

GAMEBOY AND PROUD


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 17, 2010)

Proud Tester of the MapleStory DS English Translation Project


----------



## PettingZoo (May 17, 2010)

weeaboo


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 17, 2010)

Frothtastic


----------



## naglaro00 (May 17, 2010)

"I'm gay"


----------



## The Catboy (May 17, 2010)

Holy shit, I only thought red necks get abducted by aliens


----------



## Jamstruth (May 17, 2010)

Say, that angry bear cavalry looks good!


----------



## The Catboy (May 18, 2010)

I'm cool because I have a sword on my gun


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 18, 2010)

Look at me, I'M SHINING!!!


----------



## Mantis41 (May 18, 2010)

Hawkes VS the Bulldogs .....   'K'


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 18, 2010)

Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41
antis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41M
ntis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Ma
tis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Man
is41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mant
s41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Manti
41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis
1Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis4
Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41
antis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41M
ntis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Ma
tis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Man
is41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mant
s41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Manti
41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis
1Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis4
Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41
antis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41M
ntis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Ma
tis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Man
is41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mant
s41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Manti
41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis
1Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis4
Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41
antis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41M
ntis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Ma
tis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Man
is41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mant
s41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Mantis41Manti
41Mantis41












Mantis41


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2010)

I'm having lots of sex and I'm bloody chuffed about it!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 19, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> "The only thing worth globalising is dissent." - Arundhati Roy


----------



## YayMii (May 19, 2010)

"I'm proud of being old."


----------



## The Catboy (May 19, 2010)

_*1337!*_


----------



## Maplemage (May 19, 2010)

Protector of the Angry Bear cavlary.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 19, 2010)

my head is probably aching now..
stop spinning~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prowler (May 19, 2010)

JUST in case you didn't know my username, here it is again.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 19, 2010)

Steam Profile - MyAnimeList


----------



## Ace (May 19, 2010)

OH HEEEEEELL YEAH!! *AIRHUMP LOLOLOLOLOLOL*


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 19, 2010)

My sig was against the rules 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.. thanks admins!


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 20, 2010)

Dividing by zero gives large profits...one DS...two DS...three DS...four DS...


----------



## The Catboy (May 21, 2010)

K?


----------



## BlackDave (May 22, 2010)

My warnings are barely noticeable


----------



## Mantis41 (May 22, 2010)

I have good ping, crap speed, live more than 100 miles from Miami and my hobby is running internet speed tests at 4 o'clock in the morning. Weird!!!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

Hi, my name is Mantis41.


Did I tell you yet that my name is Mantis41?


The name's Mantis41.


Mantis41.


MANTIS41.


MANTIS41


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 22, 2010)

I know what boys like,
I know what guys want,
I know what boys like,
boys like,
Boys like me.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 22, 2010)

Ifish is threatening me.
I need to flee!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 22, 2010)

Hehehe Hermione's not wearing any panties. 

(And mine actually says "I must KILL"....not "flee")


----------



## prowler (May 22, 2010)

whatthefuckamireading.jpg


----------



## BlackDave (May 22, 2010)

Steam....Valve....Portal? THE CAKE IS A LIE!!!


----------



## The Catboy (May 22, 2010)




----------



## BlackDave (May 22, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

>



What the hell? My avatar now my sig? Take that!!!


----------



## The Catboy (May 22, 2010)

BlackDave said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So it's a dual you want?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

I like girls.


----------



## The Catboy (May 22, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I like boys


Fixed it for ya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





SEXUAL AND PROUD


----------



## Jamstruth (May 22, 2010)

Catboys are cool, end of. (And I agree, anthropomorphics are cool)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

Jamstruth.


----------



## BlackDave (May 23, 2010)

No comments -_-


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 23, 2010)

2.9/5


----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2010)

Buy from here or face the unspeakable horrors!


----------



## Juanmatron (May 24, 2010)

You doesn´t warn me. Neither you nor gays (I have nothing against homosexuals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).


----------



## prowler (May 24, 2010)

Hey kid. Yeah you. I'm looking at you.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 24, 2010)

"I told you that hair gel was super adhesive."


----------



## bnwchbammer (May 24, 2010)

No, I don't think metallic backgrounds are boring.


----------



## Jamstruth (May 24, 2010)

Mean Mr. Mustard did some bad things to me...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 24, 2010)

Hi there. The name's Mustard. Mr. Mustard.


----------



## prowler (May 25, 2010)




----------



## Juanmatron (May 25, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Hey kid. Yeah you. I'm looking at you.



Why? Lol. Steam sucks.


----------



## The Catboy (May 25, 2010)

House


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 25, 2010)

cat


----------



## The Catboy (May 25, 2010)

Buy from shoptemp, or yous a bitch


----------



## BlackDave (May 27, 2010)

This is getting gay XD


----------



## prowler (May 27, 2010)

LOOK AT SLOW MY INTERNET IS.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 27, 2010)

i love you..


----------



## Mantis41 (May 27, 2010)

Now, if you will excuse me, I am going to go and cry to death.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 13, 2011)

*bumping a 8-month old thread just because I changed my sig*

"What's this name here? I don't like it."


----------



## monkat (Jan 13, 2011)

"I changed my sig because my last one made me hungry."


----------



## YayMii (Jan 13, 2011)

"VA thinks my nipples aren't attractive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 13, 2011)

XD


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 13, 2011)

I watch anime, this is what I am watching now!


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 13, 2011)

I use a fan... DONT JUDGE ME


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 13, 2011)

I love Stephen King!


----------



## prowler (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 13, 2011)

I was an alterboy


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 13, 2011)

"I haven't actually read enough books to make an opinion about what is good or not."


----------



## prowler (Jan 13, 2011)

Spoiler



Oh yeah


Boot up


You get the GUI out front


Hottest styles, every theme, every color


Yeah, when you're root it can be kinda fun


As long as your password is never discovered


In some ways you're just like all your friends


But on the internetz you're a star


You get the best of both OS,s


Run Windows, take it slow


Then Linux rocks out the show


You get the best of both OS,s


Mix it all together and you know that it's the best of both OS,s


The best of both OS,s


You go to software premiers (is that Linus Torvalds?)


Hear songs on Pandora radio


Bootin' two OS,s is a little weird (yeah)


But tech support's cool cuz nobody knows


Yeah you get to be a Windows loser


But big time when you sudo


You get the best of both OS,s


Run Windows, take it slow


Then Linux rocks out the show


You get the best of both OS,s


Mix it all together and you know that it's the best of both


(You know the best) You know the best of both OS,s


Pictures and videos


You get your face in all the social networks


The best parts that you get to run whatever software you wanna run


Yeah the best of both


You get the best of both


Come on best of both


Who would of thought that a loser like me


Would double as a Linux rock star


You get the best of both OS,s


Run Windows, take it slow


Then Linux rocks out the show


You get the best of both OS,s


Mix it all together and you know that it's the best,


You get the best of both OS,s


Without the viruses and malware


You can surf anywhere


You get the best of both systems


Mix it all together


Oh yeah


It's so much better cuz you know you've got the best of both OS,s


----------



## Paarish (Jan 13, 2011)

stop shining that torch in my eyes


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 13, 2011)

f u god! (no offense)


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 13, 2011)

If you look at me cross-eyed you see something in 3d! WOoO! It's like the 3DS, but on a computer!



			
				prwlr. said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dangy (Jan 13, 2011)

"Hi, I'm a weeaboo."


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 13, 2011)

"hey sexy"


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 13, 2011)

I HAZ 16 INTERNETS!

I will celebrate by crossing my eyes to see 3D, and flipping my mind out over a paradox.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 14, 2011)

Child porn?


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 14, 2011)

I changed my sig 'cause it made me hungry? xD?





			
				YayMii said:
			
		

> Child porn?


Hmm...If that's what people think of when they see my signature...maybe I should change it.


----------



## Sop (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't know what your sig is..


----------



## prowler (Jan 14, 2011)

Over rated





			
				ineap09 said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not as bad as my last one.


----------



## Raika (Jan 14, 2011)

This stupid Sun is making it hard for me to blend like a ninja...


----------



## prowler (Jan 14, 2011)

2EMO4U


----------



## YayMii (Jan 16, 2011)

Heh, I'm brighter than my surroundings.
*raptr;twitter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 17, 2011)

"I changed my sig because my last one made me hungry. XD"


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 17, 2011)

"my hair defies gravity, its not the wind, it just stays up there"


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 17, 2011)

i haz 30 internetz


----------



## Kwartel (Jan 17, 2011)

Space bounty hunter X a gangster rapper = this


----------



## Paarish (Jan 17, 2011)

check out all the different ways you can stalk me


----------



## Kwartel (Jan 17, 2011)

"I actually don't have any balls, so I gave my sword some."


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 17, 2011)

Look at me:


----------



## Paarish (Jan 17, 2011)

I DID A DRAWING!


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 17, 2011)

I CAN'T DRAW SO I COPIED AND PASTED SOMEONE ELSES


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 17, 2011)

If the idea of a new star sign pissed you off, wait till you see Alphabet2.0.


----------



## mucus (Jan 17, 2011)

"Violence is the last refuge of the incompetent"
Salvor Hardin


Truly the future of computing.


----------



## Son of Science (Jan 18, 2011)

Mucus likes shibirudon

It also shows that you're a furry


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 18, 2011)

Google


----------



## mucus (Jan 18, 2011)

mmmmm cute


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 18, 2011)

I must be an archaeological site because I'm full of artefacts!


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't keep up with the times as I have two quotes from 2 years ago.


----------



## monkat (Jan 18, 2011)

Damn! Thought this was the avatar thread!

"I'm like four women in one! And you thought one woman had mixed emotions!"


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 19, 2011)

zOMG! My warn has been removed despite my *tit*rolling!


----------



## mucus (Jan 19, 2011)

I drugged and gang raped 4 boys the other night. . . oh shit, where's the other one?!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 19, 2011)

Shibirudon


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 19, 2011)

LOOKIE!

IM FLYYYYYYING


----------



## Waflix (Jan 19, 2011)

Kiss my butt 3 times! You only have to pull down my underpants!

*EDIT: Whoops, that's his avatar... But since he doesn't have a sig, is this also good?*


----------



## Shockwind (Jan 22, 2011)

I will fix the time with my sword. (Wait, am I *crazy*!? I can't fix time!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 22, 2011)

"They cant see me, they cant see me... CRAP! They saw me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hibari: I'm too sexy for my shirt, too sexy for my shirt, so sexy it hurts.
Mukuro: *Teehee* I made the bullet in the Vongola logo look like a penis using illusions.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2011)

I spot a Bird..


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 24, 2011)

Power of the Interlaced PNG coming back later on ¬_¬


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 24, 2011)

I see right through you


----------



## Nujui (Jan 24, 2011)

LAND!


----------



## Shockwind (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm gonna kick your face, if you don't shut up!


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 24, 2011)

sonic fanboy!


----------



## Shockwind (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm Zorro and I'm going to kill everyone who stares at me, even you eagle!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 24, 2011)

i like sega gifs.


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 24, 2011)

The world's become silent...my vision's getting blurry...is this the end?...After killing so many...and saving those in need...coming out on top at all times...this is indeed the end...yet all I can think about...is...IZ.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 24, 2011)

pwetty birdeh


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 24, 2011)

Sometimes.....I just like to stand here looking badass......I mean goddamn .....I'm just so good at it....


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 24, 2011)

I approve of my signature being removed


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 24, 2011)

HOLY SHIT A LAPRAS!!!!!


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 24, 2011)

proud of walking outside the line of forum rules


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 24, 2011)

Anarchist dragon!


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 24, 2011)

Ahoi Catties!

Yurrrrrrrr


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 24, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Ahoi Catties!
> 
> Yurrrrrrrr


I'm getting hard looking at the eagle?


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 25, 2011)

"kiss me"


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jan 25, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> "kiss me"


"I have your internet."


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 26, 2011)

IN AMERICA


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't cos play, I kill


----------



## Shockwind (Jan 27, 2011)

Look over there 'cause I'm naked.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 27, 2011)

I like Sonic


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 27, 2011)

You see that tower in the distance? Yeah. That's where evil is. Me? Well, I'm headin' over there now to vanquish the evil. That's right. I'm a hero. *bad ass pose*


----------



## Fudge (Jan 27, 2011)

I like anime.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jan 27, 2011)

Powered By MyGamerCard.net


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 28, 2011)

"Hi, im Mr.Sausage Head! I like to dig~"


----------



## .Chris (Jan 28, 2011)

"I want some interwebz."


----------



## Narayan (Jan 28, 2011)

I changed my sig because my last one made me hungry.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 28, 2011)

Pointy hair dude, with his companions high-ponytail, zombie pedophile and little girl.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 28, 2011)

GIRLS


----------



## YayMii (Jan 28, 2011)

My large boner points to a tower.

@game01: Really? All you could think of is quoting me?


----------



## Sausage Head (Jan 28, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I changed my sig because my last one made me hungry.



That's a quote


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 28, 2011)

Ahh...this was back when I dug my way out of prison...How nostalgic.


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 29, 2011)

kid goku:"Are we all going to fight together? huh huh?? yay! Lets do our best!"
Other 2: "Argh, how did we get stuck with this hyper kid...."


----------



## .Chris (Jan 29, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Pointy hair dude, with his companions high-ponytail, zombie pedophile and little girl.


lol @ zombie pedophile.

i dont feel like doing iMasaru's sig, so ima gonna fo YayMii's


"Im still hungry!






"


----------



## Arras (Jan 29, 2011)

Dude with sunglasses whose hair is on fire, girl whose hair color looks like fire, a guy whose face got burnt off and a girl with a coconut head. The question: Who doesn't belong in the picture?


----------



## gameboy13 (Jan 29, 2011)

"ARR I'M MEGAMAN"


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 30, 2011)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> *i dont feel like doing iMasaru's sig*, so ima gonna fo YayMii's


and WHY is that!?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (you skipped me and 2 people above me, just to do _HIS_?!)


aaaaanyways :3

OT:
"you can stalk me by pressing this button here"


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 30, 2011)

Look distracted, maybe he won't notice us


----------



## gameboy13 (Jan 30, 2011)

"WHAT THE HECK IS *THAT*?"


----------



## YayMii (Jan 30, 2011)

Gay Twitter EOF bunker mod of internets


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 30, 2011)

"look how wide i can open my mouth, while having my eyes shut!"


----------



## Arras (Jan 30, 2011)

I CAN HAZ INTERNETZ?


----------



## Paarish (Jan 30, 2011)

hnnnn! this must be largest ever shit ive done


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 30, 2011)

Little girl! I told you to stop staring at me!!!


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 31, 2011)

"why am i not in colour, like the other two..."


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 31, 2011)

internetz, i haz em with my 2 bros


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 2, 2011)

You see that? That there is a tower


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 2, 2011)

I ♥ YOUR communist tattoo! Where did YOU get it from?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 3, 2011)

Games, Reviews, Animations and awesomeness - click here!

Oh wait no not right there. the link.


----------



## Ikki (Mar 3, 2011)

"Hello baybeh"


----------



## chyyran (Mar 3, 2011)

"Ikki's Post ends here
OMG WHAT THE FUCK IS YOUR FUCKING BITCHASS PROBLEM YOU FUCKASS"


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 3, 2011)

"I got pokenoob repellent and its awesome at repelling pokenoobs" (For up to 500 steps)


----------



## chyyran (Mar 3, 2011)

"Your signature has been removed from staff, check your PM box for details, I PWN U IN RUNESCAPEZ
AWESOME! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"


----------



## YayMii (Mar 4, 2011)

Noob Poké-repellent.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 6, 2011)

look here this is a link to my problem, why won't you take a look at it while looking at this link. no need to answer question just solve the problem. oh and btw i have 3k posts


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 6, 2011)

"Hi, i'm lostkitten! My guilds called Syndicate, and i use a bow to fight."


----------



## Ringo619 (Mar 6, 2011)

Bitch please


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 6, 2011)

Kingdom hearts is a good game...


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 6, 2011)

mudkip:"You spin my head right round, right round~ ♪"

emoticon: "Dayum psp, shes got you whipped... literally"


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 6, 2011)

iMasaru, The first purple-headed temper... By Apple .


----------



## Ringo619 (Mar 6, 2011)

i am so kinky i like to whip psp's


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 6, 2011)

*tch*


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 6, 2011)

"look at my face while i'm talking to you! Unless you want this fist!"


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Mar 6, 2011)

HYPNO-TOAD AIN'T GOT SHIT ON ME!


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 6, 2011)

BANG and the dirt is g... hang on... it's still there....

BTW thats a stereogram not a hypno-toad


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Mar 6, 2011)

It's still hypnotic.

Also.

Mind fuck.


----------



## Snailface (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm in ur bloodstream shooting your heart without looking!


----------



## .Chris (Mar 6, 2011)

Give me  some f**king internets. I don't care about them, just give it to me.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 6, 2011)

"you cant see this sig coz your not cool enough"


----------



## The Ey Man (Mar 6, 2011)

"I don't exist, but I'm white at the same time"


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 7, 2011)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> BTW thats a stereogram not a hypno-toad


Hypnotoad.


Also:

" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







No. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Mar 7, 2011)

I live!


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 7, 2011)

I shot a hole in the sig box and now my gun's poking out of it.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Mar 7, 2011)

Later dood! I gotta go!


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 7, 2011)

shooting aimlesly for possible vampires


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Mar 7, 2011)

I may well live up to my name, but I have a creamy center and I love my DS.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 8, 2011)

Bang!


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 8, 2011)

erm... will you... be my first?


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 8, 2011)

http://www.anime-planet.com/users/iMasaru


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 8, 2011)

Something about demon girls


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Mar 8, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwww....I'm out of pocky....


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 8, 2011)

The barrel on this pistol is longer then my forearm...don't make me use it....

Or if you wanna be literal about it

"Koumori Knight"


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 9, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> http://www.anime-planet.com/users/iMasaru


argh, i havn't been on that thing for quite some time.... wait... WHY ARE YOU SEARCHING ME UP >.<

OT:

numbeeeeeerrrrssssss


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2011)

Now we see what you did there!


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 9, 2011)

*blush* am i really that cute?


----------



## Ringo619 (Mar 9, 2011)

Toton4


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2011)

It's me and me!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 9, 2011)

I will go even further if you boycott sony~


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2011)

*NINJA!!!*

on the wall


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 9, 2011)

i don't wanna act like a cow.


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 10, 2011)

toton4??....


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 10, 2011)

THATS BEEN SAID ALREADY >.<

"look into my eyes..."

"I can't handle your glare!"


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 10, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> THATS BEEN SAID ALREADY >.<
> 
> "look into my eyes..."
> 
> "I can't handle your glare!"



O' sorry Im tooo lazy to read 34 pages besides thats the only thing I see in your sig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





anyway lets try sumtin else ...errr.purple guy?


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 10, 2011)

it was said 3 posts before you :3
thats abit better o.O''

"i like using my dice~"


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 10, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> it was said 3 posts before you :3
> thats abit better o.O''
> 
> "i like using my dice~"



then lets just say Im way toooooooo lazy to read anyother posts except té last 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



err ontopic: 

"I can ride a motorcycle.....u cant...sayanoura  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 17, 2011)

*smile*


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 17, 2011)

I can cry blood, you cant! WHAHAHAHAA!


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 17, 2011)

Look at me! I've got two bodies. Hahaha!


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 17, 2011)

We both have spiked hair, she doesn't


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 17, 2011)

Please, just stay out of our way.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 17, 2011)

lolnoob watrulookinat


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 17, 2011)

*Text!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 17, 2011)

EOF bunker MOD


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2011)

roll the dice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh look i win


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 18, 2011)

3 girls, 3 times the action.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Mar 18, 2011)

Twins! Double your fun!


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 18, 2011)

This is just a warning shot. Stay out of my way or you'll get it!


----------



## prowler (Mar 18, 2011)

overrated


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 15, 2011)

Why? Why most always lose?


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 15, 2011)

"Tastes like Apple.... Hmmm"


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 15, 2011)

Mmm... Curry rwaagghh....



------------------
~saus


----------



## BrightNeko (Apr 15, 2011)

My buster shall pierce the heavens~


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2011)

"Are you a wizard?"


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 15, 2011)

"Good, just keep the camera there and don't pan downward."


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 15, 2011)

Pan downward on me instead.


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 15, 2011)

"I'm too lazy to make a picture relating to sausage that isn't phalic."


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 15, 2011)

Look at this beautiful digimon body I have that kinda resembles a pokemon!


----------



## Raika (Apr 15, 2011)

I like to glare at people, got a problem?


----------



## BrightNeko (Apr 15, 2011)

my own twin now neither of us will be virgins.


----------



## Dter ic (Apr 15, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> my own twin now neither of us will be virgins.



what am i doing here


----------



## Ace (Apr 16, 2011)

SHITSTORM INCOMING! SEND IN THE MARCHING BAND!


----------



## Raika (Apr 17, 2011)

Look at my hair, it looks like my body! Also do you like the red thingy popping out of it?


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 17, 2011)

Both cute and hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Raika (Apr 17, 2011)

iNoSig


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 17, 2011)

Do I look sexy with this pose?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 17, 2011)

We see what you did there


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 17, 2011)

You can't see what i'm doing with my hands >


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 17, 2011)

But I can see my hand


----------



## Sop (Apr 17, 2011)

I cannot see what I am doing with my hands.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 17, 2011)

Mighty Trollpower!


----------



## Dter ic (Apr 17, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Mighty Trollpower!



the three of us shall become the 3 musketeers


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 17, 2011)

We're the "Pokemon Music Band".


----------



## prowler (Apr 17, 2011)

oh hai, we r so overrated.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 17, 2011)

Don't put it inside me!


----------



## Ace (Apr 17, 2011)

GIGA ATTACK, ACTIVATE!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2011)

I am so horny right now


----------



## BrightNeko (Apr 17, 2011)

I otter put some clothes on.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 18, 2011)

hey look i can touch the sun


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2011)

IMA FIRIN MAH LAZARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRBlue coloured flame


----------



## BrightNeko (Apr 18, 2011)

I otter know what's going on but I don't.


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 18, 2011)

"Hi, I'm an angel who fell in a pile of shit!"


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2011)

*I Love CamulaHikari*


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 12, 2011)

I didn't know there were *TWO* Tigris-s!


----------



## ehayes427 (May 12, 2011)

also has an incomplete signature


----------



## rastsan (May 12, 2011)

Mii number is bigger than your number...
where's your number Mii friend


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 12, 2011)

*reads*

*head asplode*


----------



## mucus (May 12, 2011)

I am clearly a lunatic.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 12, 2011)

I don't know what it is... but I see boobs.


----------



## Shockwind (May 13, 2011)

I can laugh all I want, got a problem with that?


----------



## Veho (May 13, 2011)

I don't remember.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 13, 2011)

Unfortunately, when thinking of dirigibles, most people either think "slow" or "on fire."


----------



## ars25 (May 13, 2011)

isee cat boy Obama zombie and other things


----------



## The Catboy (May 13, 2011)

Ride to the night or at least to those 2 guys over there


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 13, 2011)

We are sexy dudes that like other sexy dudes... and we're cool with that.


----------



## BrightNeko (May 13, 2011)

rainbow dash is obviously dead inside.


----------



## DarkShinigami (May 13, 2011)

i is a flying man whom is confuzzled


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2011)

I think this thread needs a bump, that's what I am here for


----------



## themuddaload (May 15, 2011)

That he likes catboys.


----------



## Narayan (May 15, 2011)

dammit, sig got removed again. gotta make a new one,


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 20, 2011)

my glasses don't have support,so i hold with my...Hands.


----------



## Shockwind (May 20, 2011)

I'm gonna attack you with my paint attack!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2011)

I like circles


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 20, 2011)

EDIT: screw it, was reading the wrong effing page. Move along tempers, nothing to see here...


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 20, 2011)

I don't know japanese


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2011)

Why is my nose so red?


----------



## Shockwind (May 20, 2011)

Pony fist.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 20, 2011)

100% Pinoy-made Raiku (is it Raikou? Damn, I'm forgetting my pokeman names already)


----------



## Narayan (May 20, 2011)

want me to lost down your name?


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 20, 2011)

Come to me little one!


----------



## wasim (May 20, 2011)

just bought  this hat from Ebay for $100


----------



## Shockwind (May 20, 2011)

It's good to be a killer!


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 20, 2011)

i don't use folk,i use my teeht


----------



## Narayan (May 20, 2011)

hmm, alright a few adjusting here...and a few turns here...and just stick this her...there! Finished!!


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 20, 2011)

I still want to get a taste of your blood! Little one!


----------



## Narayan (May 20, 2011)

ahaha, okay 'll give you my blood.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 20, 2011)

EDIT: Ninja'd. Screw it.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2011)

Ill write the names of those ninjas if its the last thing i do!!!
死神 三五七 WILL HAVE VENGEANCE AGAINST THE NINJAS!!!


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2011)

"brofist"


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2011)

"bumpfist"


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

did i just bump?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

it's really hot in here


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

Pink Hair Gals UNITE!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2011)

I can see my breath on my hands... I'm feeling sooooooo...
like I need to get out of this sauna and into the swimming pool.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

what is that?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

The Good, the Bad and the Crazy


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 5, 2011)

WHY IS PSN DOWN??


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

i own a lot of consoles. even unreleased ones


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

The results of experiment pink


----------



## prowler (Jun 5, 2011)

[censored]


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

die!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)

You wanna die?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

lick lick lick


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

Guess what colour i like


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2011)

Nooooooooooo! Don't put it inside me!!! Don't pour that hot chocolate down my throat. I can do it myself. *takes cup*


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

damn. I need a haircut


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm under sunlight... SKIN, Y U NO SPARKLE?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

"Death Note" 
That's what it says


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 5, 2011)

konichiwa, daiste?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 5, 2011)

Badass


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't know watcha talking about


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)

*cries self to sleep*


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 5, 2011)

DRAGON PULSE!


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 6, 2011)

Better leave before I shove a pole up someone's butt.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 6, 2011)

Will you play with me?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 6, 2011)

i'm addicted to anime and i have 46 internetz


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

How embarrassing


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

*brofist*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

I should never have locked myself in this boiler room.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

Brofist Friends UNITE!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 6, 2011)

Why are you being so rough?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 6, 2011)

WATCHING
OVER  YOU


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

-Look at my non-existant console collection
-Die PSP! Die!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

I finally see the light.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 6, 2011)

POny Fist


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 6, 2011)

Totally gonna get that mouse now!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

did you say my face was bleeding?!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

*Brofist* 
*rainbows and sunshine*


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 6, 2011)

you are too hot!


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jun 6, 2011)

Must. Win. Flashcart.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

That's right... I have wings.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 6, 2011)

God dammit, why the hell is it so hot in this room?


----------



## ars25 (Jun 7, 2011)

i


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 7, 2011)

Time to ride into tomorrow!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2011)

I watch anime and has internets


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 7, 2011)

Uni-fist!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2011)

No mom, im not emo, its called "goth"


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

*bam* BROFIST!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

please be gentle...


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2011)

Just chillen here


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't care if I mixed up the sig and ava threads. I'm f***in' badass


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm not afraid of the dark. I'm just--


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

licky licky


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

rock n roll...


----------



## Raika (Jun 8, 2011)

W-what are you doing...?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

Don't forget. Always, somewhere someone is fighting for you. As long as you remember her you are not alone.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 8, 2011)

Never going to a sauna again.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

licking you is how i show i love you


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 9, 2011)

Bitch, i am not giving you a choice, you either become an otaku, or get this machine gun thing in your face.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 9, 2011)

hahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm a 16 year old girl that is being sexually abused by my father!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 9, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> I'm a 16 year old boy that is being sexually abused by my father!


fix'd

Behold! My masterpiece!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 9, 2011)

Keep it coming!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 9, 2011)

what was that?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 9, 2011)

I am sexier than Zentrix robots!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 9, 2011)

there it is again.... that sound..


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2011)

DOOMDOOMDOOMMDOOMDOOMDOMM *ANIME!*
DOOMDOOMDOOMMDOOMDOOMDOMM *MANGA!*


----------



## Narayan (Jun 9, 2011)

oh my god!! 


P.S. you can actually press anime and manga. to see my anime and manga list.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2011)

Don't move another step.

P.S how do you do that?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 9, 2011)

Do it from the back


----------



## Narayan (Jun 9, 2011)

[Commencing Assault]




			
				tigris said:
			
		

> P.S how do you do that?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## wasim (Jun 9, 2011)

Air pollution is not a problem for me


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2011)

Swoosh! WASIM!
P.S @Narayan- Nice!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 9, 2011)

o...k....


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2011)

Nooo! Not the...


Spoiler



Boobies!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 9, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> Nooo! Not the...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...








 i honestly wasn't expecting that!


no! not you!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 10, 2011)

Why am I upside down?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 10, 2011)

hahaha! All your catboys belong to Lucario


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 16, 2011)

AAHHHHHHHH!!!
AAHHHHHHHH!!!
AAHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm floating...


----------



## YetoJesse (Jul 16, 2011)

sort of *screech*... o.o... rawr?


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 16, 2011)

You can have a stalker...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 16, 2011)

*blink* *blink* ... Wow that cock is huge.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 16, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> *blink* *blink* ... Wow that cock is huge.


----------



## YetoJesse (Jul 16, 2011)

It's like THIIIIIIIIS High...


----------



## Narayan (Jul 16, 2011)

i want stalker-san


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 17, 2011)

WHAT ARE THESE 2 BUTTONS BETWEEN US


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 17, 2011)

Just look at how awesome my stuff is!


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 17, 2011)

A slug-like medusa is watching over you...


----------



## Narayan (Jul 17, 2011)

let's show the readers that we can blink.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2011)

(extremely loud shouting)


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 17, 2011)

*lick*


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jul 17, 2011)

MUHahahaha


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 17, 2011)

"What are you looking at?" ~Me


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jul 17, 2011)

Blink


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 17, 2011)

*Crash looks at the credits*


----------



## Paarish (Jul 17, 2011)

The mis-matched couple.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2011)

"Aiin! Aiin! Aiin!"
[youtube]BZDY5PaJSmY[/youtube]


----------



## wasim (Jul 17, 2011)

i am bit busy here !


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 17, 2011)

On guard!


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jul 17, 2011)

what? me?


----------



## wasim (Jul 17, 2011)

see ?? i'm super fast !!


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 17, 2011)

Are you a n00b at sword-fencing?


----------



## Frogman (Jul 17, 2011)

We blink therefore were amazing


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey Chao! Our sig got some splatters! XDDD


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jul 17, 2011)

blink


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 17, 2011)

WTF? I'm invisible!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2011)

*blink* "It's your turn, Zekrom"
*blunk*

(btw I have a new sig and ava!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 17, 2011)

Where did my head go!?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2011)

"What the crispy shit is this!?"


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2011)

Gnarf Garf Bitch!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 17, 2011)

this is what my muscles look like REALLY close!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2011)

BLINK POWER!!!


----------



## machomuu (Jul 17, 2011)

Staring Contest!


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh great... I feel like I'm being squished with this huge ball. :|


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 18, 2011)

Reshiram: Look at dat zekrom
Zekrom: yea


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2011)

expelliarmus!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2011)

please give it to us... 

note: ***shot


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2011)

I HAVE THE POWER!!! 
*He-Man music*


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 18, 2011)

We're "The Trio" and no one's gonna stop us!


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 18, 2011)

At least we can blink now


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 18, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Shake-a Shake-a Shake-a


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2011)

twirl twirl twirl


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 18, 2011)

Aiin Aiin Aiiiin! PONY!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah? I just took a close-up pic of my arm. You got a problem with that, punk?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2011)

I Lick you


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 18, 2011)

U-Zu-Ma-Ki! (LOL)


----------



## machomuu (Jul 18, 2011)

It's not what it looks like!


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 19, 2011)

I've been watching for 2 months 1 week 4 days 18 hours and 22 minutes the final episode of evangelion... still dont get it


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 19, 2011)

.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> I've been watching for 2 months 1 week 4 days 18 hours and 22 minutes the final episode of evangelion... still dont get it


Actually, I haven't even watched EVA yet, I've only read part of the manga 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"If you look REALLY hard, you'll see that I don't exist"


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2011)

I've spent over 2 months on anime! ~desu


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2011)

-fapfapfapfapfapfap-


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 30, 2011)

I know you want me


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

I stole this coffee cup


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 30, 2011)

BY THE POWER OF SISTERLY LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

I see what you did thar


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jul 30, 2011)

WE DON'T BLINK!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> -fapfapfapfapfapfap-


?

On topic: ZZZING! "    3DS FC: 4253-3479-4415
Games: Super street fighter,Rayman 3D, OoT 3D, R.E. the mercenaries 3D
P.M. me if you add me so I can add you"


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 31, 2011)

Just working out here


----------



## Ace (Jul 31, 2011)

Can you wrap the tail round my leg, pleeease? kthx


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 31, 2011)

I like colours.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm cool because I don't use .com.


----------



## pistone (Jul 31, 2011)

i watched 110 anime 109 of them hentai


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 31, 2011)

[youtube]CCTCnTqAkBE[/youtube]


----------



## pistone (Jul 31, 2011)

im a stalker ..........im "watching over you "


----------



## Ace (Sep 16, 2011)

<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->Ȟ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FEAC--><span style="color:#00FEAC"><!--/coloro-->ͣͨ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFB3--><span style="color:#00FFB3"><!--/coloro-->̬͍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFBA--><span style="color:#00FFBA"><!--/coloro-->͔E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFC1--><span style="color:#00FFC1"><!--/coloro-->̊̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFC9--><span style="color:#00FFC9"><!--/coloro-->͋̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFD0--><span style="color:#00FFD0"><!--/coloro-->̩̬<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFD8--><span style="color:#00FFD8"><!--/coloro-->Y̑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFDF--><span style="color:#00FFDF"><!--/coloro-->͉̥<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFE7--><span style="color:#00FFE7"><!--/coloro-->̼!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFEF--><span style="color:#00FFEF"><!--/coloro-->̍͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFF7--><span style="color:#00FFF7"><!--/coloro-->͍͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FDFF--><span style="color:#00FDFF"><!--/coloro-->̻̫<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00F5FF--><span style="color:#00F5FF"><!--/coloro-->̪ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00EDFF--><span style="color:#00EDFF"><!--/coloro--> ̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E5FF--><span style="color:#00E5FF"><!--/coloro-->̊̈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00DEFF--><span style="color:#00DEFF"><!--/coloro-->̟͍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D7FF--><span style="color:#00D7FF"><!--/coloro-->̣̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CFFF--><span style="color:#00CFFF"><!--/coloro-->A̗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C9FF--><span style="color:#00C9FF"><!--/coloro-->̝r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C2FF--><span style="color:#00C2FF"><!--/coloro-->̆́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BBFF--><span style="color:#00BBFF"><!--/coloro-->ͫͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B5FF--><span style="color:#00B5FF"><!--/coloro-->̬͎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AEFE--><span style="color:#00AEFE"><!--/coloro-->̰̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A8FF--><span style="color:#00A8FF"><!--/coloro-->̣e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A2FF--><span style="color:#00A2FF"><!--/coloro-->̬ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009CFF--><span style="color:#009CFF"><!--/coloro-->̠̭<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0096FF--><span style="color:#0096FF"><!--/coloro-->̙̬<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008FFF--><span style="color:#008FFF"><!--/coloro-->͕ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0089FF--><span style="color:#0089FF"><!--/coloro-->̍͛<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0083FF--><span style="color:#0083FF"><!--/coloro-->̓́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007DFF--><span style="color:#007DFF"><!--/coloro-->̔ͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0077FE--><span style="color:#0077FE"><!--/coloro-->͈̭<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0071FF--><span style="color:#0071FF"><!--/coloro-->͙̬<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006BFE--><span style="color:#006BFE"><!--/coloro-->̞̖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0065FF--><span style="color:#0065FF"><!--/coloro-->y̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005FFF--><span style="color:#005FFF"><!--/coloro-->̓̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0059FF--><span style="color:#0059FF"><!--/coloro-->́͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0053FE--><span style="color:#0053FE"><!--/coloro-->̼̠<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004CFF--><span style="color:#004CFF"><!--/coloro-->̮͔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0046FF--><span style="color:#0046FF"><!--/coloro-->ͅͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003FFF--><span style="color:#003FFF"><!--/coloro-->o̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0039FF--><span style="color:#0039FF"><!--/coloro-->ͮ́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0032FF--><span style="color:#0032FF"><!--/coloro-->̄͒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002BFF--><span style="color:#002BFF"><!--/coloro-->̪͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0024FF--><span style="color:#0024FF"><!--/coloro-->̦͇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001CFF--><span style="color:#001CFF"><!--/coloro-->̩u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0015FF--><span style="color:#0015FF"><!--/coloro-->̻̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000DFF--><span style="color:#000DFF"><!--/coloro-->̩͇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0005FF--><span style="color:#0005FF"><!--/coloro-->̗͎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0300FF--><span style="color:#0300FF"><!--/coloro-->̰̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0B00FF--><span style="color:#0B00FF"><!--/coloro--> ͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1300FF--><span style="color:#1300FF"><!--/coloro-->̻s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1B00FF--><span style="color:#1B00FF"><!--/coloro-->͕͚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2300FE--><span style="color:#2300FE"><!--/coloro-->̳͎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2A00FF--><span style="color:#2A00FF"><!--/coloro-->͚͚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3200FF--><span style="color:#3200FF"><!--/coloro-->t͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3900FF--><span style="color:#3900FF"><!--/coloro-->͌͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4000FF--><span style="color:#4000FF"><!--/coloro-->̂̇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4800FF--><span style="color:#4800FF"><!--/coloro-->̙̭<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4F00FF--><span style="color:#4F00FF"><!--/coloro-->̞a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5600FE--><span style="color:#5600FE"><!--/coloro-->͗̑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5D00FF--><span style="color:#5D00FF"><!--/coloro-->̙̣<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6400FF--><span style="color:#6400FF"><!--/coloro-->̪̥<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6B00FF--><span style="color:#6B00FF"><!--/coloro-->̟r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7200FF--><span style="color:#7200FF"><!--/coloro-->ͫ̀<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7900FE--><span style="color:#7900FE"><!--/coloro-->̫i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8000FF--><span style="color:#8000FF"><!--/coloro-->͌̈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8700FE--><span style="color:#8700FE"><!--/coloro-->̙̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8E00FF--><span style="color:#8E00FF"><!--/coloro-->̬̻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9600FE--><span style="color:#9600FE"><!--/coloro-->̞̞<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9D00FF--><span style="color:#9D00FF"><!--/coloro-->nͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A400FF--><span style="color:#A400FF"><!--/coloro-->̪͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AC00FF--><span style="color:#AC00FF"><!--/coloro-->̙g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B300FF--><span style="color:#B300FF"><!--/coloro-->̅ͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BB00FF--><span style="color:#BB00FF"><!--/coloro-->͒̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C300FF--><span style="color:#C300FF"><!--/coloro-->ͬ̉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CB00FF--><span style="color:#CB00FF"><!--/coloro-->̙͒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D400FF--><span style="color:#D400FF"><!--/coloro-->͖̠<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DC00FE--><span style="color:#DC00FE"><!--/coloro-->̗ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E500FF--><span style="color:#E500FF"><!--/coloro-->̏͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EE00FF--><span style="color:#EE00FF"><!--/coloro-->͒ͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F800FF--><span style="color:#F800FF"><!--/coloro-->̼ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00FB--><span style="color:#FF00FB"><!--/coloro-->aͬ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00F2--><span style="color:#FE00F2"><!--/coloro-->̩͍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00E9--><span style="color:#FF00E9"><!--/coloro-->̖̭<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00E0--><span style="color:#FE00E0"><!--/coloro-->̫̭<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00D7--><span style="color:#FF00D7"><!--/coloro-->͉t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00CE--><span style="color:#FF00CE"><!--/coloro-->ͨ͛<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00C6--><span style="color:#FF00C6"><!--/coloro-->̥ͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00BE--><span style="color:#FF00BE"><!--/coloro-->̤̳<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00B6--><span style="color:#FF00B6"><!--/coloro-->̹̥<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00AF--><span style="color:#FF00AF"><!--/coloro--> ̿<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00A7--><span style="color:#FE00A7"><!--/coloro-->ͫ̿<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00A0--><span style="color:#FF00A0"><!--/coloro-->̇m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0098--><span style="color:#FF0098"><!--/coloro-->̈́ͬ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0091--><span style="color:#FF0091"><!--/coloro-->ͫͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF008A--><span style="color:#FF008A"><!--/coloro-->͚̰<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0083--><span style="color:#FF0083"><!--/coloro-->y <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF007C--><span style="color:#FF007C"><!--/coloro-->̔̃<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0075--><span style="color:#FE0075"><!--/coloro-->͛̌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF006E--><span style="color:#FF006E"><!--/coloro-->̔̇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0067--><span style="color:#FF0067"><!--/coloro-->̝̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0060--><span style="color:#FE0060"><!--/coloro-->̳͖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0059--><span style="color:#FE0059"><!--/coloro-->͎͙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0051--><span style="color:#FF0051"><!--/coloro-->̳p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF004A--><span style="color:#FF004A"><!--/coloro-->̣̌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0043--><span style="color:#FF0043"><!--/coloro-->iͤ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE003C--><span style="color:#FE003C"><!--/coloro-->͋̌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0035--><span style="color:#FF0035"><!--/coloro-->̇͌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF002D--><span style="color:#FF002D"><!--/coloro-->̻̇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0026--><span style="color:#FE0026"><!--/coloro-->n͉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF001E--><span style="color:#FF001E"><!--/coloro-->̭̭<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0016--><span style="color:#FF0016"><!--/coloro-->̻k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF000E--><span style="color:#FF000E"><!--/coloro-->͒ͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0006--><span style="color:#FE0006"><!--/coloro-->͌ͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0100--><span style="color:#FF0100"><!--/coloro-->ͬͬ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0A00--><span style="color:#FF0A00"><!--/coloro-->̮̣<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1200--><span style="color:#FF1200"><!--/coloro-->̰͙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1900--><span style="color:#FF1900"><!--/coloro-->͙̭<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2100--><span style="color:#FF2100"><!--/coloro--> ͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE2800--><span style="color:#FE2800"><!--/coloro-->̋̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2F00--><span style="color:#FF2F00"><!--/coloro-->ͯ̃<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3600--><span style="color:#FF3600"><!--/coloro-->͖ͦ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3D00--><span style="color:#FF3D00"><!--/coloro-->͖p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4300--><span style="color:#FF4300"><!--/coloro-->ȁ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE4A00--><span style="color:#FE4A00"><!--/coloro-->̎̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5000--><span style="color:#FF5000"><!--/coloro-->ͯ̑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5700--><span style="color:#FF5700"><!--/coloro-->͊̎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5D00--><span style="color:#FF5D00"><!--/coloro-->̰̬<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6300--><span style="color:#FF6300"><!--/coloro-->rͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6900--><span style="color:#FF6900"><!--/coloro-->̐̃<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE6F00--><span style="color:#FE6F00"><!--/coloro-->̉̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7500--><span style="color:#FF7500"><!--/coloro-->̙̦<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7B00--><span style="color:#FF7B00"><!--/coloro-->̼̜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8100--><span style="color:#FF8100"><!--/coloro-->͖̜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8700--><span style="color:#FF8700"><!--/coloro-->tͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8D00--><span style="color:#FF8D00"><!--/coloro-->̅̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9300--><span style="color:#FF9300"><!--/coloro-->̪͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9900--><span style="color:#FF9900"><!--/coloro-->͖s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9F00--><span style="color:#FF9F00"><!--/coloro-->̉͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEA600--><span style="color:#FEA600"><!--/coloro-->͇̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFAC00--><span style="color:#FFAC00"><!--/coloro-->͕͍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB200--><span style="color:#FFB200"><!--/coloro-->?ͩ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB900--><span style="color:#FFB900"><!--/coloro-->̇́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEBF00--><span style="color:#FEBF00"><!--/coloro-->͑ͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFC600--><span style="color:#FFC600"><!--/coloro-->̃͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFCD00--><span style="color:#FFCD00"><!--/coloro-->̫̬<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFD400--><span style="color:#FFD400"><!--/coloro-->̜̭<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEDB00--><span style="color:#FEDB00"><!--/coloro--> ̎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE200--><span style="color:#FFE200"><!--/coloro-->̯̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFEA00--><span style="color:#FFEA00"><!--/coloro-->͕S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFF200--><span style="color:#FFF200"><!--/coloro-->ͥ̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEFA00--><span style="color:#FEFA00"><!--/coloro-->̓̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FAFF00--><span style="color:#FAFF00"><!--/coloro-->̆̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F2FF00--><span style="color:#F2FF00"><!--/coloro-->̟T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EAFF00--><span style="color:#EAFF00"><!--/coloro-->̗̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E2FF00--><span style="color:#E2FF00"><!--/coloro-->͓̥<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DBFF00--><span style="color:#DBFF00"><!--/coloro-->O͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D3FF00--><span style="color:#D3FF00"><!--/coloro-->̎ͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CCFE00--><span style="color:#CCFE00"><!--/coloro-->̪̫<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C4FF00--><span style="color:#C4FF00"><!--/coloro-->Ṗ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BDFF00--><span style="color:#BDFF00"><!--/coloro-->͂̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B6FF00--><span style="color:#B6FF00"><!--/coloro-->̄ͬ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AFFF00--><span style="color:#AFFF00"><!--/coloro-->̼͖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A7FE00--><span style="color:#A7FE00"><!--/coloro-->̺̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A0FF00--><span style="color:#A0FF00"><!--/coloro--> ̌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#99FE00--><span style="color:#99FE00"><!--/coloro-->ͯ̋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#92FF00--><span style="color:#92FF00"><!--/coloro-->̿̑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8BFF00--><span style="color:#8BFF00"><!--/coloro-->͊ͨ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#84FF00--><span style="color:#84FF00"><!--/coloro-->̘̰<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7DFE00--><span style="color:#7DFE00"><!--/coloro-->̗̤<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#76FF00--><span style="color:#76FF00"><!--/coloro-->̻I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6FFF00--><span style="color:#6FFF00"><!--/coloro-->̉̈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#68FE00--><span style="color:#68FE00"><!--/coloro-->ͭͨ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#61FE00--><span style="color:#61FE00"><!--/coloro-->̖̝<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#59FE00--><span style="color:#59FE00"><!--/coloro-->͕͖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#52FF00--><span style="color:#52FF00"><!--/coloro-->Tͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4AFE00--><span style="color:#4AFE00"><!--/coloro-->̽ͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#42FF00--><span style="color:#42FF00"><!--/coloro-->!ͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3AFE00--><span style="color:#3AFE00"><!--/coloro-->ͭͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#32FF00--><span style="color:#32FF00"><!--/coloro-->̀̋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2AFF00--><span style="color:#2AFF00"><!--/coloro-->͔ͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#21FF00--><span style="color:#21FF00"><!--/coloro-->̳͍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#18FF00--><span style="color:#18FF00"><!--/coloro-->̻͎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0FFE00--><span style="color:#0FFE00"><!--/coloro-->͇̱<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## pistone (Sep 16, 2011)

i spend 165189472166$ on hair colours


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

I swear... you better not think of eating me...


----------



## pistone (Sep 16, 2011)

if someone ask im the boss here !


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

What ever happened to my clones?


----------



## pistone (Sep 16, 2011)

now my zombie pony transport my army on the battle field !


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

Oink... oink? ... OINK!?


----------



## Ace (Sep 17, 2011)

<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->An<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFAD--><span style="color:#00FFAD"><!--/coloro-->d <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFB5--><span style="color:#00FFB5"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFBE--><span style="color:#00FFBE"><!--/coloro-->is<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFC6--><span style="color:#00FFC6"><!--/coloro--> h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFCF--><span style="color:#00FFCF"><!--/coloro-->er<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFD7--><span style="color:#00FFD7"><!--/coloro-->e'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFE0--><span style="color:#00FFE0"><!--/coloro-->s <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFE9--><span style="color:#00FFE9"><!--/coloro-->my<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFF3--><span style="color:#00FFF3"><!--/coloro--> c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFFC--><span style="color:#00FFFC"><!--/coloro-->ol<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00F7FF--><span style="color:#00F7FF"><!--/coloro-->le<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00EEFF--><span style="color:#00EEFF"><!--/coloro-->ct<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E5FF--><span style="color:#00E5FF"><!--/coloro-->io<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00DCFF--><span style="color:#00DCFF"><!--/coloro-->n <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D4FF--><span style="color:#00D4FF"><!--/coloro-->of<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CCFF--><span style="color:#00CCFF"><!--/coloro--> P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C4FF--><span style="color:#00C4FF"><!--/coloro-->ri<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BCFF--><span style="color:#00BCFF"><!--/coloro-->-A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B5FF--><span style="color:#00B5FF"><!--/coloro-->̺͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00ADFE--><span style="color:#00ADFE"><!--/coloro-->L̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A6FF--><span style="color:#00A6FF"><!--/coloro-->̃̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009FFF--><span style="color:#009FFF"><!--/coloro-->̞ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0098FF--><span style="color:#0098FF"><!--/coloro-->̦̗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0091FF--><span style="color:#0091FF"><!--/coloro-->͉̤<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008AFF--><span style="color:#008AFF"><!--/coloro-->̣L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0083FE--><span style="color:#0083FE"><!--/coloro-->̓̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007CFF--><span style="color:#007CFF"><!--/coloro-->ͥ̎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0075FF--><span style="color:#0075FF"><!--/coloro-->̬͙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006EFF--><span style="color:#006EFF"><!--/coloro--> ͒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0067FE--><span style="color:#0067FE"><!--/coloro-->̃̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0060FF--><span style="color:#0060FF"><!--/coloro-->̿͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0058FF--><span style="color:#0058FF"><!--/coloro-->͉̜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0051FF--><span style="color:#0051FF"><!--/coloro-->̣͖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004AFF--><span style="color:#004AFF"><!--/coloro-->͈ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0042FE--><span style="color:#0042FE"><!--/coloro-->H̫<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003BFF--><span style="color:#003BFF"><!--/coloro-->͚̰<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0033FF--><span style="color:#0033FF"><!--/coloro-->̪̳<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002BFF--><span style="color:#002BFF"><!--/coloro-->̮̭<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0022FF--><span style="color:#0022FF"><!--/coloro-->A̿<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001AFF--><span style="color:#001AFF"><!--/coloro-->̇ͩ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0011FF--><span style="color:#0011FF"><!--/coloro-->͕̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0007FF--><span style="color:#0007FF"><!--/coloro-->̰͖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0100FF--><span style="color:#0100FF"><!--/coloro-->I̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0B00FF--><span style="color:#0B00FF"><!--/coloro-->̌͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1400FE--><span style="color:#1400FE"><!--/coloro-->̺L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1D00FF--><span style="color:#1D00FF"><!--/coloro-->̫̠<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2600FF--><span style="color:#2600FF"><!--/coloro-->̬̯<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2F00FF--><span style="color:#2F00FF"><!--/coloro-->̥̘<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3800FF--><span style="color:#3800FF"><!--/coloro-->ͅ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4000FE--><span style="color:#4000FE"><!--/coloro-->̝̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4800FE--><span style="color:#4800FE"><!--/coloro-->͈̤<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5100FF--><span style="color:#5100FF"><!--/coloro-->͎͓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5900FF--><span style="color:#5900FF"><!--/coloro-->͙M<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6100FE--><span style="color:#6100FE"><!--/coloro-->ͪ̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6900FF--><span style="color:#6900FF"><!--/coloro-->ͦͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7100FF--><span style="color:#7100FF"><!--/coloro-->̎͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7900FF--><span style="color:#7900FF"><!--/coloro-->̯̖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8200FF--><span style="color:#8200FF"><!--/coloro-->E͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8A00FF--><span style="color:#8A00FF"><!--/coloro-->̽̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9200FF--><span style="color:#9200FF"><!--/coloro-->̟̗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9B00FE--><span style="color:#9B00FE"><!--/coloro-->͉͉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A300FF--><span style="color:#A300FF"><!--/coloro-->͎̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AC00FF--><span style="color:#AC00FF"><!--/coloro-->,ͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B500FF--><span style="color:#B500FF"><!--/coloro-->̂ͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BE00FF--><span style="color:#BE00FF"><!--/coloro-->̉ͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C700FF--><span style="color:#C700FF"><!--/coloro-->͒͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D100FE--><span style="color:#D100FE"><!--/coloro-->̤͚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DB00FF--><span style="color:#DB00FF"><!--/coloro-->̫̱<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E500FF--><span style="color:#E500FF"><!--/coloro-->̺ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EF00FE--><span style="color:#EF00FE"><!--/coloro-->̆ͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FA00FF--><span style="color:#FA00FF"><!--/coloro-->̖̋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00F7--><span style="color:#FF00F7"><!--/coloro-->̘F<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00EC--><span style="color:#FF00EC"><!--/coloro-->̎ͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00E2--><span style="color:#FF00E2"><!--/coloro-->ͯͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00D8--><span style="color:#FF00D8"><!--/coloro-->̬͓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00CE--><span style="color:#FF00CE"><!--/coloro-->̻O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00C4--><span style="color:#FF00C4"><!--/coloro-->̣̘<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00BB--><span style="color:#FF00BB"><!--/coloro-->Rͦ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00B2--><span style="color:#FF00B2"><!--/coloro-->͌͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00A9--><span style="color:#FF00A9"><!--/coloro-->ͤ͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00A1--><span style="color:#FF00A1"><!--/coloro-->͇̹<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0098--><span style="color:#FF0098"><!--/coloro-->̼̯<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0090--><span style="color:#FF0090"><!--/coloro-->͖̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0087--><span style="color:#FF0087"><!--/coloro--> ͦ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF007F--><span style="color:#FF007F"><!--/coloro-->ͧͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0077--><span style="color:#FF0077"><!--/coloro-->͊ͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF006F--><span style="color:#FF006F"><!--/coloro-->̐ͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0067--><span style="color:#FF0067"><!--/coloro-->̘̥<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF005F--><span style="color:#FF005F"><!--/coloro-->̗I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0056--><span style="color:#FF0056"><!--/coloro-->͛́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF004E--><span style="color:#FF004E"><!--/coloro-->̈́ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0046--><span style="color:#FF0046"><!--/coloro-->̈́̈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE003E--><span style="color:#FE003E"><!--/coloro-->̆͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0035--><span style="color:#FE0035"><!--/coloro-->̟͚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF002C--><span style="color:#FF002C"><!--/coloro-->̜̹<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0024--><span style="color:#FF0024"><!--/coloro-->̭͚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE001B--><span style="color:#FE001B"><!--/coloro-->Aͩ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0012--><span style="color:#FF0012"><!--/coloro-->͙̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0008--><span style="color:#FF0008"><!--/coloro-->̘M<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0100--><span style="color:#FF0100"><!--/coloro-->̐͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0A00--><span style="color:#FF0A00"><!--/coloro-->̬͉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1300--><span style="color:#FF1300"><!--/coloro-->͈ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1C00--><span style="color:#FF1C00"><!--/coloro-->̞̼<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2500--><span style="color:#FF2500"><!--/coloro-->̳ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2D00--><span style="color:#FF2D00"><!--/coloro-->͒̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3500--><span style="color:#FF3500"><!--/coloro-->̐̎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3D00--><span style="color:#FF3D00"><!--/coloro-->͈̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4400--><span style="color:#FF4400"><!--/coloro-->F͖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4C00--><span style="color:#FF4C00"><!--/coloro-->̠̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5300--><span style="color:#FF5300"><!--/coloro-->͉̗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE5B00--><span style="color:#FE5B00"><!--/coloro-->͙͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6200--><span style="color:#FF6200"><!--/coloro-->Uͯ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE6900--><span style="color:#FE6900"><!--/coloro-->ͯC<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7000--><span style="color:#FF7000"><!--/coloro-->ͥ̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7700--><span style="color:#FF7700"><!--/coloro-->̃̂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7E00--><span style="color:#FF7E00"><!--/coloro-->̓͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8500--><span style="color:#FF8500"><!--/coloro-->͈̂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE8C00--><span style="color:#FE8C00"><!--/coloro-->͓͔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE9300--><span style="color:#FE9300"><!--/coloro-->̝̺<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9A00--><span style="color:#FF9A00"><!--/coloro-->̺K<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA100--><span style="color:#FFA100"><!--/coloro-->̒ͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA800--><span style="color:#FFA800"><!--/coloro-->͂̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFAF00--><span style="color:#FFAF00"><!--/coloro-->̓͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEB700--><span style="color:#FEB700"><!--/coloro-->̝̼<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEBE00--><span style="color:#FEBE00"><!--/coloro-->̱̦<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFC600--><span style="color:#FFC600"><!--/coloro-->E̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FECE00--><span style="color:#FECE00"><!--/coloro-->ͫ̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFD600--><span style="color:#FFD600"><!--/coloro-->̮̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFDF00--><span style="color:#FFDF00"><!--/coloro-->̘D<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEE700--><span style="color:#FEE700"><!--/coloro-->̥ͨ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFF000--><span style="color:#FFF000"><!--/coloro-->̞-<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEFA00--><span style="color:#FEFA00"><!--/coloro-->̎̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F9FF00--><span style="color:#F9FF00"><!--/coloro-->̀U<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F0FE00--><span style="color:#F0FE00"><!--/coloro-->̒ͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E7FE00--><span style="color:#E7FE00"><!--/coloro-->͑ͯ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DEFF00--><span style="color:#DEFF00"><!--/coloro-->̻̿<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D5FE00--><span style="color:#D5FE00"><!--/coloro-->͈P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CCFF00--><span style="color:#CCFF00"><!--/coloro-->̏ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C4FE00--><span style="color:#C4FE00"><!--/coloro-->ͩͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BBFF00--><span style="color:#BBFF00"><!--/coloro-->͑͌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B3FF00--><span style="color:#B3FF00"><!--/coloro-->̈́ͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ABFF00--><span style="color:#ABFF00"><!--/coloro-->ͮD<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A2FE00--><span style="color:#A2FE00"><!--/coloro-->̥̃<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9AFF00--><span style="color:#9AFF00"><!--/coloro-->̰̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#92FF00--><span style="color:#92FF00"><!--/coloro-->A͌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8AFF00--><span style="color:#8AFF00"><!--/coloro-->ͬ͌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#82FE00--><span style="color:#82FE00"><!--/coloro-->͎̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7AFF00--><span style="color:#7AFF00"><!--/coloro-->S̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#71FF00--><span style="color:#71FF00"><!--/coloro-->̃̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#69FF00--><span style="color:#69FF00"><!--/coloro-->̏̍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#61FF00--><span style="color:#61FF00"><!--/coloro-->ͫ̿<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#58FF00--><span style="color:#58FF00"><!--/coloro-->̘͓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4FFF00--><span style="color:#4FFF00"><!--/coloro-->H̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#46FF00--><span style="color:#46FF00"><!--/coloro-->̄̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3DFF00--><span style="color:#3DFF00"><!--/coloro-->̒̉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#34FF00--><span style="color:#34FF00"><!--/coloro-->!̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2AFF00--><span style="color:#2AFF00"><!--/coloro-->̌̒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#20FF00--><span style="color:#20FF00"><!--/coloro-->ͪͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#16FE00--><span style="color:#16FE00"><!--/coloro-->̲̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0BFF00--><span style="color:#0BFF00"><!--/coloro-->̖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 17, 2011)

WAHAHA...THE WORLD SHALL BE MINE!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 17, 2011)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 17, 2011)

Other than that pony and the prinnies behind me, am I the only one here?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 17, 2011)

YAY!!! *twitchy* *twitch* a *twitch* a *twitch*


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 17, 2011)

Someone needs to toss all of us. 
YOU SUSPECT NOTHING.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 17, 2011)

I have a 3DS


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 17, 2011)

I suspect nothing.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 17, 2011)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAY....


----------



## Shockwind (Sep 17, 2011)

Stupid!!! 8D


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2011)

What a happy family...with two Simbas


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 17, 2011)

i'm a boy.....


----------



## machomuu (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm not.....


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 17, 2011)

Look at all the hours of my life spent on anime!!!


----------



## Paarish (Sep 17, 2011)

WE ARE PRINNIES!


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 17, 2011)

Sensuality, at a glance


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 17, 2011)

Im a pokemon with a moustache


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 17, 2011)

No, I do not


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2011)

I'M A FUCKING JELLICENT. YOU'D BETTER FUCKING BELIEBE IT. ALSO, I'M A BELIEBER.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 17, 2011)

3DS GET!


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 17, 2011)

TOO CLOSE!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 17, 2011)

I am a fan of at least 2 different DS software titles


----------



## machomuu (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm Prinny Beauty Queen Etna!


----------



## pistone (Sep 17, 2011)

i watched 116 animes ...........of those 115 henati ...........and 1 was not


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm a little piggy, here's my snout! Oink oink oink, oink oink oink.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 17, 2011)

''Sora de Eclaune''.... yeh thats what it says....


----------



## pistone (Sep 17, 2011)

Shoryuken


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm a little piggy


----------



## machomuu (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 18, 2011)

KAAAAMAAAAAAHHAAAAAAAA.....


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 18, 2011)

It's a sign


----------



## machomuu (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 18, 2011)

I have played OSU! 5,561 times


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 28, 2011)

I got a prinny suit and a army of me


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 28, 2011)

My father.... nuff said


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 4, 2011)

even with the 3 of you it takes a universal reset button to make me not die


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 4, 2011)

I want more friends with 3DS/xbox live


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 4, 2011)

PRINNIES EVERYWHERE OH LAWD


----------



## Ace (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh lawd das an pweehtious flowa!

btw: you hit post 777 in the thread! GZ


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 4, 2011)

Sparkle sparkle

off topic: geez I've posted that much in the EoF? How do you even check that?


----------



## machomuu (Oct 4, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> Sparkle sparkle
> 
> off topic: geez I've posted that much in the EoF? How do you even check that?


Sunflora, use Stun Spore!

Off Topic: He was referring to post #777, which was FI


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm rank 36969 in osu!

BrightNeko: Make a crapload of posts in the EoF, click on your profile>view classic-style profile page, and it should tell you how much you posted in the EoF.
You have 377 EoF posts, by the way.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 4, 2011)

YAY NINJA!!!

Off- topic: its in the "classic-style profile" page...
And you have 377 posts in EoF


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 4, 2011)

monochrome dash

and thankies even though I will probably forget when I want to check later


----------



## machomuu (Oct 4, 2011)

:D


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 4, 2011)

I hope my body can take it


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 4, 2011)

my panties are missing


----------



## machomuu (Oct 4, 2011)

Mine are too!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 4, 2011)

NINJA'D.

HAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 4, 2011)

Yay ponies


----------



## Ace (Oct 9, 2011)

OMG UR SO CUTE PLZPLZPLZZZZZ ADD MY 3DS FRIENDCODE?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

*sizzles*
RED FUZZ


----------



## machomuu (Oct 9, 2011)

DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

The pressure is so intense, I don't think I can take it!!! Better get a new toilet.


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 10, 2011)

UGUuuuu~


----------

